# I hate all of my friends.



## Cool Ice Dude55

I dont like any of my friends. In recent years we've grown so different. I hate being around them. But i still act like i like them.. When i'm hanging out with them i just think in my head all the stupid things they are saying and how idiotic they sound...

None of my friends even know the real me, they know nothing about me. i am a mirror. i reflect what they want to see, with no ounce of personaility.

but i still hang out with them. without them i am truly alone. I would have 0 friends. Plus they would wonder why i stopped hanging about with them.

does anyone else hate their friends?


----------



## pup55

I iwsh i had more friends to hate. At least i would be hanging out with others...


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Yes. I just hate how he likes to ask personal questions and he use to make fun of me a lot. We don't hang out anymore though.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

pup55 said:


> I iwsh i had more friends to hate. At least i would be hanging out with others...


Trust me you don't. Its not fun. At least for me because i just get pick on. I rather be alone than being made fun of for the sake of their entertainment.


----------



## SilentLyric

No need to feel obligated to be a friend. Cut them out of your life.


----------



## Mr snooze

^ agreed , cut em .


----------



## flarf




----------



## Appleandmango

If you hate them, then they're not your friends. Even though people with SA are always told "to not be picky and take what friends they can get", I'd rather my own company than hanging out with so-called friends that don't even know the real me.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

pup55 said:


> I iwsh i had more friends to hate. At least i would be hanging out with others...


Yep, I'vebeen alone long enough to last a life time, iI'd rather have so so friends than none at all.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

It's time for some new friends. but it's so hard to make friends when you're an adult.


----------



## Charlie B

*I hate my friends too*

I act like a mirror too around my friends when really they annoy the Hell out of me. They're not nice people so I've stopped hanging around with them altogether with very little explanation which has made them very confused but I'm happier alone. I could only tolerate being around them when I'm drunk so I used to just drink a lot.


----------



## BreakMyFall

Same boat as you but I have a couple of genuine friends but I hardly see them as I wouldn't class them as close friends.
I'd say hi if I saw them on the street and not 'head down keep walking' them like I would do to others.


----------



## Farideh

I was exactly like you and I actually stopped talking to these people. I wouldn't act stupid or dumb myself down just to get their amusement and then they actually asked what's wrong with me. What's wrong with me? I stopped living my life for you. They suddenly started to keep their distance from me which made me see that they are not my true friends. So we stopped contacting each other and went to go find other groups of people we belong in or are actually comfortable in. I'm sorry you are feeling this way. It's a bad habit a lot of us have when it comes to being anything but ourselves just so that others will be comfortable around us. like I fake my confidence EVERY SINGLE DAY and I hate that because it just makes me physically and definitely emotionally drained in the end.


----------



## BackToThePast

Not hate, just disappointed in the way my friendships turned out. Also disappointed in myself for letting this happen through my lack of self-respect.


----------



## 3r10n

Guess i kinda had the same.
Only friend i had was annoying as hell, so i stopped it.
If you hate them, you're not having fun being around them anyway.


----------



## Just Here

I guess I'm the same.

Only I don't have any friends so if that's were you want to be and it sound like your working in that direction you will be without a friend to. It sucks as bad as being with bad friends. I think you should let them know how you feel about them. I mean why not tell them if you hate them, they may be so in to there self they may not know how you really feel. They mite actually give you some insight.


----------



## ComfortWhereWeOverlap

_"i am a mirror. i reflect what they want to see, with no ounce of personaility."_
I can totally relate to that. Except I might appear to have some persona as a "go with the flow type". Do you ever feel like you're afraid your friends won't except you if you know the "real" you? Like all the dark stuff?

In my experience I think it has been engrained in my mind to not express feelings of sadness or anger through my family and it makes it hard for me to speak my mind, or do what I feel, even though often times I disagree with what my "friends" are saying or want to add input. It's quite frustrating of a feeling.


----------



## HotColdBeverage

I think I can understand where your coming from. I've been around people who views are far from being inline with mine but over the years I've come to see that you only see one side of a person. Certain friends that I've kept have reached out to me so I decided they were worth hanging with and when I do spend time with them I see their actually more complex and interesting than I thought. In my opinion, friends after high school are more there true selves and having one-on-one lunch dates keeps the conversation personal. 
Try to spend time with them one-on-one to see who they really are. Group influences creates peer-pressure. And share your true opinion with them or else you'll come to resent how you react in their presence and show them who you are, if they don't like it, leave. Hang out with people you like, they'll be the ones who help you grow. We only live one life.


----------



## sadkitty

I was in the same boat and one day I just couldn't take it anymore. I was just that friend that everyone dumped their problems on, but when I had a problem no one could be bothered to listen/help me out. So I dropped them and now I have no close friends. It's definitely hard to make friends as an adult and even though I'm lonelier now, I feel better that I'm not hanging out with these people who I didn't like.


----------



## theo rob

*i know what your going through*

I hate my friends. They are all horrible, treat me like **** and act like it's normal or it's some strange form of endearment. When I'm with them I literally want to be anywhere else, when I'm not with them I'm completely happy. They activate my social anxiety and literally just participating in a group chat with them upsets ms.

So yeah, I kind of know what your going through.


----------



## AkiraInugam1

I dont hate all of them, but i have grown to realize that the ones closest to me aren't all that special. the other day i had an freak out over something horrendous and my friends got fed up with my depressed state and instead ignored me during class then later acted overly kind over text only to call me and tell me that i shouldnt be complaining to them anymore and that i should suck it up. i can't even discuss problems with my closest friends, which is utter bull**** .


----------



## 7th.Streeter

yah... 

I feel the same with my friends... they arent bad pll

I just cantbe myself with them..... 

they dnt really txt...

soo yah..im not important to them..


----------



## teopap

I hate all of them. They don't know who I really am, and instead of having a normal conversation, they play this idiot card game tichu when we hang out which I don't like. When they play this game, they either talk about nonsense or stupidities about this game. I don't even know why I hang out with them. Even when they are not playing this game, they talk about idiot nonsense stuff like "oh, this firegniter comes out in a blue color ? That's cool!".
I feel that my brain is being fried when I hang out with them.


----------



## Redarno

I don't hate them, but being with them makes me hate myself.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

OT: But i have 7k views on this thread!! I wondered why -> went to google and typed in "i hate my friends". I was the first search result. I'm famous muddafuka!!


----------



## 2Milk

brahhh let me get an autograph cuh.


----------



## Niaspuls

I hate my friends too except from 1-2. They are very annoying and narcissists and think they are always right and I am the one I should change. They have made my life a hell. Yesterday I received a message from one of those telling me all of them hate me because I am annoying.
Believe me being alone is better than having those friends.


----------



## karaeva

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> i am a mirror. i reflect what they want to see, with no ounce of personaility.


this is so me! I feel so fake and horrible because I'm always talking **** on their back but I can't stop it. I'm a completly different person when I'm with them. My friends are those typical highschool girls who talk a lot about guys, sexual jokes and hugs. I hate hugs... I only hang out with them because they were the first to talk to me when I started highschool


----------



## Dietta

I hate it when one of my friends complain about someone others is like 'ikr, she's the worst', but when i complain some is like 'my god why are you complaining, we re not even like dat' wtf you hypocrite. And now when im keep my distance they all ignore me. Before they were all like 'yeah we need to reach to others in our class that are uncomfortable, we and you (me) need to understand others', but now i'm uncomfortable with them and they treat it as if nothing happened. SO MUCH FOR UNDERSTANDING. 

One of them have no manner, and now they all have no manner whatsoever. They shout when talking to others, omg keep your mouth down. They think they're the coolest just because they're not as girly as other so called weak girls. They think they are the most open minded people there is, or they are the most normal. They think they're the center of attention in our class, but i assure you my class doesn't care. Now they think they're more superior than me coz they're still together and solid. 

Now i'm just glad I went trough this, because I now I know who friended just to be cool and who friended me genuinely. But my bestest friend is my mom and my bf


----------



## powerpugs

I hate my friends as well. I don't know if you can relate but I feel like they hate me and just pretend to like me because they think I'm pathetic. The only reason why I used to hang out with them is because I didn't want to be the awkward girl that doesn't have friends but honestly that sounds a lot better than being friends with fake c****. 

Like seriously when one of them says something they all agree but when I say something I'm always 'judgemental' when they litteraly said the same thing a few days ago.

Anyways I'm sorry for the bad spelling, english isn't my native language.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

I don't hate them, but we have no common points anymore. The more time passes and the more I feel estranged to them. We just still hang out because of habit. They've come to have a more condescending attitude towards me lately and I don't care much about their lives either, nor do I feel the need to see them very often. It's almost becoming more of a chore to see them now.


----------



## cuppy

While I also hope to make friends who "get" me, I would like to mention that those friends (or acquaintances) may be useful assets in your future. 

They could know someone who can get you a job! That's the way the world works a lot of the time.
So maybe be pleasant without cutting them out of your life completely.

(For more information, read "The Defining Decade" by Dr. Meg Jay :b)


----------



## rmb1990

Yup!


----------



## Lone Wayfarer

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> I dont like any of my friends. In recent years we've grown so different. I hate being around them. But i still act like i like them.. When i'm hanging out with them i just think in my head all the stupid things they are saying and how idiotic they sound...
> 
> None of my friends even know the real me, they know nothing about me. i am a mirror. i reflect what they want to see, with no ounce of personaility.
> 
> but i still hang out with them. without them i am truly alone. I would have 0 friends. Plus they would wonder why i stopped hanging about with them.
> 
> does anyone else hate their friends?


Wow this is definitely my situation with friends in a nutshell. They don't know the real me because around them I'm a decoy. I'm actually a really fun person that like to laugh a lot but around my "friends" that changes drastically.:serious:


----------



## willock92

What friends. I stopped hanging around with all mine not because I hated them though. Granted they were a bit boring though just sitting about smoking bong after bong doing the same crap every day. Id prefer that to my situation now though so id just stick it out chap


----------



## desartamiu

I feel as if I value their friendship more than they value mine. Maybe that's because they've got other friends, whilst they are my only group I can hang with.


----------



## cuppy

Aw, who am I kidding. The friends that keep asking me to hang out are the ones who make me hate myself too.


----------



## noname2

I don't have many Friends, because Friends can't be many, Because you call person a friend that u trust, but ... There are 2 of my friends which really making me mad, they are always making fun of me and Reminding me about things that I don't like Many times I said to them : I don't like you to saying that and next time don't tell me that please. But NO! They are still saying that things I hate more and more, because they want to make me mad and then laugh at me. I can punch them in their laughing Face and make their moth Bleed, but I don't want to hurt them. But One Day I wont take that and I really will kick their Heads with my Foot.


----------



## griever

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> None of my friends even know the real me, they know nothing about me. i am a mirror. i reflect what they want to see, with no ounce of personaility.


I felt exactly that same way, although all my "friends" were just people I met over the internet playing online games with. I can't speak exactly for the position you're in since I don't fully know it, but take heed of this advice that I learned the hard way - it's you who is ultimately responsible for the people you associate with. If they're ****ty people and you can't stand to be around them and have you drag them down, then don't. Cut the cord, entirely, and don't look for any reason to bring them back. Life's hard enough, you don't need added toxicity.


----------



## Nick7

my friends are like ,"you don't drink,you don't smoke,you can't watch a girl's ***, buddy you aren't cool....." and I'm like "**** you guys and your cool thing craps...." you know what that's the main reason I prefer being alone....rather than being with a bunch of perverts.....I even feel ashamed of them ,the way they spend their bloody time on alcohols and watching porn....sorry that's not something I do....I'm not saying you shouldn't have friends....but if you are uncomfortable with them that's the sign you need....you should get it that they aren't meant to be called your friends.....find someone who respects you and gives you something to respect
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mastercowboy

Appleandmango said:


> Even though people with SA are always told "to not be picky and take what friends they can get"


Who says so?


----------



## panda7

I can relate to you as well OP. My so-called main group of friends (there's 2 of them) are the people I hangout with, but it's so difficult relating to what they tend to talk about, and they always seem to ignore me (3rd wheeling whoo..). One of them used to be considered my best friend. We would go on adventures and have a more genuine connection with each other. But ever since he moved into a house with some other housemates a couple years ago, he changed. I always want to ignore them and just move on, but I can't help hitting up my "best friend" to hangout with him and his other friends because I have no other friends to hangout with right now. But as I grow older, I've learned that it becomes more difficult to find friends (man why does reality have to work that way?). So I'm pretty much alone all the time.


----------



## Chelsalina

Oh god, I know exactly how you feel. I hated my friends because all they wanted to do was gossip about other girls for no reason or talk about pointless things. Frankly, I couldn't give a **** about anybody else's life and everything they talked about just bored me. So I just stopped talking to them all together.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Lol....my famous SAS tread. 44k views. I've gone viral!!

it's funny because I don't have this problem anymore. I've got rid of all of my toxic friends who I claimed I hated. And since then my life has got significantly better. Yes I am more alone but I'd rather be alone than be with them. I feel so much better and I definitely reccomend you all to get rid of the junk out of your life.


----------



## Shazzy123

I used to hate all of my friends, so eventally I got rid of them. I now have one real friend (and kind of her partner but he is a bit of a dick) and my partner and thats it I hate everyone else, some days I hate them too.


----------



## coolkittyron

*drowning in a sea of terrible anime drawings and girls fawning over emo bands*

Somehow I befriended all of the emos and weeaboos at my school and I'm stuck.


----------

